# Fetch hangs on 64 bit when using proxy



## Calmarius (Aug 31, 2012)

I just installed FreeBSD 8.3 64bit on VirtualBox.

I just set up the internet access to pass through the corporate proxy. 

The connection works. But the the fetch command hangs for minutes before finishing:


```
# fetch http://google.com
google.com           99% of 11 kB 6388  Bps^C
fetch: transfer interrupted

#
```

It reaches 99% in no time.

I didn't found any workaround for this bug. But I saw that it happened earlier too.


----------



## Calmarius (Aug 31, 2012)

Same on 32 bit


----------



## xibo (Sep 1, 2012)

Works here with 9.1-PRERELEASE, with IPv4 and IPv6. What's the value of your HTTP_PROXY environment variable? Also, are there any delay queues, traffic-based ACLs or keep-alives on the proxy?


----------



## Calmarius (Sep 2, 2012)

HTTP_PROXY is http://10.69.0.254:8080

I think the connection is keep alive (I saw that in the response headers). I don't know about delays and ACLs.

Everything works fine when I use wget. A fetch also works when the _size of file_ to fetch is unknown. 

These _hanging lasts about 30-60 seconds_. I think it probably waits for a connection timeout.


----------



## fluca1978 (Sep 3, 2012)

I experienced a problem when doing a portsnap, and it was related to the fetch part, even if the fetch seemed to be done and the verification was not. It could be the same bug that made the verification failing.


----------



## Calmarius (Sep 14, 2012)

Some more details: fetch works when the remote size of the file is not known. 

For example when fetching https://google.com


----------

